
New Google Maps Interface - mxfh
http://googlesystem.blogspot.fr/2013/05/new-google-maps-interface.html
======
wubbfindel
Looks nice.

One of the first things I do when using Google maps is hide the side bar until
I need it. I want full maps, looks like I'll get it.

